# Horse not the same after having teeth done - help!



## lornahill (16 December 2014)

Hi All,

My horse had his teeth done around 10 days ago now. He's not been the same since. I have only had him 3 weeks as it is, but I have noticed hes changed since he had them done. 

He had very sharp angled teeth and had to be sedated to have them done. the vet used the power drill, since then he has stopped eating all his hay, he will still graze grass and eat his hard feed (chaff, pasture cubes and balancer) and will more than happily eat carrots out of hand. 

Initially I thought it may be the hay, but he has now started shaking his head a lot and sticking his tongue out an incredible amount. I have spoken to the vet and they are coming out tomorrow, I just wondered if anyone had any pervious experience with this and what the case was? 

For a while I though he may need time to get used to his teeth, seeing as they hadn't been done in a good few years (he's a 6monther due to his teeth growing at angles)

Advice wanted! 

Thanks,


----------



## Silverfire (16 December 2014)

Has he had any pain killer? My horse had a remedial float in March due to teeth being wrong angle and I was told to expect her mouth to be sore at least a week. She also had some dental work twelve days ago and was not eating as much hay last week but is almost  back to normal now. Shes had ten days previcox. If he can eat carrots, nuts and chaff then I would think hes just sore but good idea to have your vet to come back and check though.  Just asking out of interest was he eating hay okay before his teeth were done?


----------



## lornahill (16 December 2014)

Silverfire said:



			Has he had any pain killer? My horse had a remedial float in March due to teeth being wrong angle and I was told to expect her mouth to be sore at least a week. She also had some dental work twelve days ago and was not eating as much hay last week but is almost  back to normal now. Shes had ten days previcox. If he can eat carrots, nuts and chaff then I would think hes just sore but good idea to have your vet to come back and check though.  Just asking out of interest was he eating hay okay before his teeth were done?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't actually given any pain killers to give to him, which people on the yard have frowned about, it's my first experience with this so i didn't think to ask, I initially thought they were sore (why wouldn't they be) but I'd have thought after this long they would be back to normal. 

Before he had them done he would happily tuck in and finish it all each night! I haven't upped his hay quantity at all, and I'm slowly introducing a hard feed to him (since hes had his teeth done), so hes not on a lot at the moment! He must be hungry as he will drag me out of the door to the field to get some grass! I wonder if hes struggling to chew the hay and that's causing him pain?


----------



## Silverfire (16 December 2014)

You would think if his teeth hurt that he wouldn't eat hard nuts or carrot either, and chaff needs chewing too.  Mine did also have diastemas made wider which may be why he said her mouth would be painful rather than from just the float. Mine couldn't chew hay properley before hers were done in March which was why I asked about yours. In the past she couldn't chew carrot peelings  or nuts either. 
Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Silverfire (16 December 2014)

Ive just read your other post and see he is 21yrs old. Maybe he has a painful tooth elsewhere which has now become a problem now hes changed the way he eats after having the dental work done. I would wait to see what your vet finds tomorrow. Is your vet also an Edt? *You could add soaked grass nuts and beetpulp to his feed to fill him up a bit.*


----------



## lornahill (16 December 2014)

Silverfire said:



			Ive just read your other post and see he is 21yrs old. Maybe he has a painful tooth elsewhere which has now become a problem now hes changed the way he eats after having the dental work done. I would wait to see what your vet finds tomorrow. Is your vet also an Edt? *You could add soaked grass nuts and beetpulp to his feed to fill him up a bit.*
		
Click to expand...

Interesting hadn't thought of that the vet had mentioned he had a small crack but no infection and he said it had clearly been there for a while, perhaps the way he is now eating in causing that to be irritated. I have not noticed any swelling though? I wonder why he can eat his feed and not his hay? The vet is a dental specialist as well! I'm going to try him on some other hay tonight and see how he goes, the vets still coming out tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's all sorted x


----------



## jessieblue (16 December 2014)

Im not an expert on dental but my two have on occasion been reluctant to chew hay immediately after a float. My current dentist gives them a head start with manipulating their jaw. Im not sure how it works but it does. Mine were trying to chew but then spitting out big half chewed lumps everywhere . This happened to another horse in my barn but for a longer time. About a week or 10 days. My dentist said it can be because the grinding surfaces of the teeth have been altered and they feel they cant grind the coarse hay well enough. Could you try soaking the hay and feeding from the floor to mimic grazing?  Has the dentist been back out? I think they should be called to assess. Hope your horse feels better soon. I would feed altetnative soft fibre food in meantime. You dont want him standing hungry.


----------



## lornahill (16 December 2014)

jessieblue said:



			Im not an expert on dental but my two have on occasion been reluctant to chew hay immediately after a float. My current dentist gives them a head start with manipulating their jaw. Im not sure how it works but it does. Mine were trying to chew but then spitting out big half chewed lumps everywhere . This happened to another horse in my barn but for a longer time. About a week or 10 days. My dentist said it can be because the grinding surfaces of the teeth have been altered and they feel they cant grind the coarse hay well enough. Could you try soaking the hay and feeding from the floor to mimic grazing?  Has the dentist been back out? I think they should be called to assess. Hope your horse feels better soon. I would feed altetnative soft fibre food in meantime. You dont want him standing hungry.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jessie, Thanks for that, he chews and swallows, but is so uninterested - asthough its an effort to chew it? Before he had his teeth done, he would steal it out of my hands. I feed him on the floor and in a haynet. so he has a choice hes eating a bit of both, but wont finish. I will try soaking tonight! Have upped his feed to 3 times a day in the hope I can keep his weight on. Vet coming out tomorrow, I just hope its an infection in his teeth to be honest, not knowing would make me worry too much! Poor boy!  I mean there is a good chance that he is just in pain, in which case its painful to chew, I've tacked him up since then and he had no issue accepting the bit, there was no head shaking or signs of discomfort at all! (Obviously now not riding him - due to his lack of eating and submissiveness)


----------



## jessieblue (16 December 2014)

Have you tried taking his temperature? Is there any foul smell from his mouth at all? Any nasal discharge? Take his temp and heart rate if ever you suspect pain or infection. Its good info to have and give to your vet when you call him. Its a good indication of pain as will often have raised heart rate and slight raise in temp. I hope you get him sorted. Try the soaked hay in case he finds it softer and more palateable if his teeth have been over rasped. I would imagine tnhs could cause sensitivity if done a little over enthusiastically. Good luck please keep us informed. I know how worrying it can be.


----------



## lornahill (17 December 2014)

Hi all, thanks for your concerns. I had the vet out tonight and it is his tooth, the vet explained he has something similar to what feels like a cap on his teeth, being an old horse he shouldn't have this. We are off for an x-ray the end of this week! Fingers crossed it's nothing to serious!


----------



## jessieblue (18 December 2014)

Glad you have an answer. Hope its easily sorted.


----------



## Silverfire (18 December 2014)

lornahill said:



			Hi all, thanks for your concerns. I had the vet out tonight and it is his tooth, the vet explained he has something similar to what feels like a cap on his teeth, being an old horse he shouldn't have this. We are off for an x-ray the end of this week! Fingers crossed it's nothing to serious!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update. Let us know how you get on with the X-ray. I'm always interested in anything about horses teeth as I have a couple of horses with teeth problems.*


----------



## Silverfire (5 January 2015)

How is your horse doing Lornahill?


----------

